# Italian rules on non-EU spouses on non-Italian EU nationals. What does Italy require



## Goodysarah (May 10, 2015)

Hello,
I desperately need your input to these questions, I have called the Italian Embassy in London (no help whatsoever), posted a question on the europa.eu site (no reply) and spent hours looking on websites. I need to make sure I completely understand what I am required to do before I leave the UK as the internet/calls/printing will be really difficult from Cuba.

I am a British Citizen currently residing in the UK, I plan to leave the UK for good on 22.05.15. I am engaged to a Cuban residing in Havana. We plan to marry in August this year in Cuba. In September-October we would like to fly directly to Milan, Italy, where we plan to make our new home together, permanently.


So how I understand it is that we need to to the following:
1. Apply for a 'Visto di ingresso per ricongiungimento familiare' from Cuba to enter Italy with me, correct? Do you know how long this takes?
2. We do not need to fulfil any of the residency/salary/job/savings/permanent place to live/- requirements to enter Italy together, correct? (As he will be travelling as a family member of an EU citizen, and not to my member state of the UK?)
3. On arriving in Italy we register with the Police within 8 days of arriving. Correct?
4. I have three months to register, find a job, home, etc and apply for Residency. Correct?
5. Once I have obtained residency, then we can then apply for a EU family residency card for my husband, or is it a 'familiare convivente'?

Any help or advice on whether I have understood this all correctly would be very gratefully received. Your website is most helpful, many thanks for your help in advance.

Many thanks,
Sarah


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Goodysarah said:


> 1. Apply for a 'Visto di ingresso per ricongiungimento familiare' from Cuba to enter Italy with me, correct? Do you know how long this takes?


Correct. Assuming all the documentation is in order, a couple weeks would be reasonable, but "it depends."



> 2. We do not need to fulfil any of the residency/salary/job/savings/permanent place to live/- requirements to enter Italy together, correct? (As he will be travelling as a family member of an EU citizen, and not to my member state of the UK?)


You'll need to clear the standard EU treaty hurdles when the time comes, but that's nothing like the U.K. requirements imposed on U.K. citizens bringing in their foreign spouses.



> 3. On arriving in Italy we register with the Police within 8 days of arriving. Correct?


Not correct. If you both get stamps in your passports from Italian passport control (and not some other country's passport control when you enter the Schengen Area), you're all set.



> 4. I have three months to register, find a job, home, etc and apply for Residency. Correct?


That's correct, though your spouse has 90 days to apply for a PdS (or CdS), so you don't want to waste any time.

See the government's helpful guide "Staying in Italy Legally" -- readily found using your favorite search engine -- for more information.


----------



## Goodysarah (May 10, 2015)

*Thank you*

Dear BBC Watcher 
Thank you for your response and sharing your knowledge. When you say Standard Eu treaty hurdles is this referring to staying in Italy or entering initially? If it refers to entering Italy I am unsure of the hurdles? I have searched for the entry visa form and requirements list but am not having much luck.

Any further light you could shed on this would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks and kind regards

Sarah


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Non-Italian EU/EEA/Swiss citizens have the right to live, work, and/or study in Italy, but they don't have the right to live in Italy while destitute. You have to demonstrate adequate legal income, quite simply. Those are the "standard EU treaty hurdles" I was referring to.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Have you tried to contact the Italian Embassy in La Habana?


----------

